# help needed introducing a kitten to 9yr old cat



## tracielouise (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a bit stuck with introducing our new kitten to our 9 year old boy cat. He is quite territorial anyway as is a bengal x. We introduced slowly allowing Barney to smell the kitten and we have even bought a large dog crate to keep the kitten in at night so barney can have run of house.

He is quite an outdoors cat but always comes in for cuddle at night and for his dinner.

Since we have had the kitten he has been out alot more, fighting with other cats - plenty of war wounds, and this evening just sat outside in the rain until he was completely soaked. He came in later when I called him but was just stiff almost as if with fear and wouldn't touch his food.

They have hissed and growled but no fighting.

I am worried now that Barney will just come home less and less and we won't even have the chance to introduce them at all. I can't keep Barney in as he hasn't used a litter tray for years and protests by marking his territory if we try to keep him in !!!

I'd be really grateful for any advice as I really don't know what to try next..
Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Is barney neutered?

And try this site Integrating Kittens with Cats


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about this too as I'm considering getting another one. I've only got my bathroom and one bedroom upstairs though - do you think its better to keep the new cat in the bedroom?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would personally put them in the bathroom then if they have an accident it's easier to clean up and they don't jump on your head at some awfully early time in the morning.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm just thinking about the times where I go in there for a shower as I don't think a cat would want to get splashed by water etc. I suppose for ten minutes it might be alright to let him have a wander in the bedroom if the other one is outside.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got a similar problem with my 12 year old ragdoll and 2 feral kittens.

They have not even seen each other yet! The kittens are kept out of sight of my old one and are upstairs in a separate room.

Since I had them Wilbur (the old cat) does not come upstairs anymore. But I take him upstairs every day, he starts shouting immediately and runs downstairs. I too stroke the kittens with a sock and then stroke my old cat with the same one. He now accepts this and does not shout and walk off anymore.

It takes a lot of patience and some cats are more territorial than others. We seem to have right old buggers lol I have had my kittens 6 weeks now and am still struggling with the scent introduction. But I am not giving up and still taking it slow.

Are you able to keep your kitten out of sight in a separate room for a while and do the introduction through scent only?


----------



## tracielouise (Jul 2, 2012)

spid - yes Barney is neutered

nightkitten - loving the sock idea, I will definately be trying that, we are keeping the kitten separate in the lounge. barney did come in today into the lounge whilst kitten was upstairs and sniffed around her toys. He was also in yesterday upstairs so I took some chicken upstairs and gave him a lot of fuss, the kitten came up after a while and as he was busy with his chicken he didn't take too much notice, they did eat next to each other briefly.

I'm hoping these are good signs and we are only on week 3!

Good luck with you introductions and thanks for the sock tip


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I had to introduce a kitten to 2 older cats and the older cats Were very aggressive towards the little one. My vet suggested feliway which is a kitty pheromone diffuser which makes cats feel safe and it worked miracles. The cats still don't get along but they tolerate each other now and will even sleep in the same room


----------

